# فستان قصير جديد يتمدد سمول مديم ب50 ريال& فستان سماوي ملبوس للقياس فقط في حدود 600 لل



## مسوقة26 (21 فبراير 2012)

هذا الفستان تصميم لبناني روعه وشيك وكلاسيك في اللبس جدا راقي سعره 1400 للبيع ب400 ريال







من الخلف






فستان سماوي ملبوس للقياس فقط في حدود 600 للبيع ب100ريال ومعه شال






من الخلف






فستان سهره مديم لارج للبيع ب100 ريال





فستان سهره جديد تركواز سمول مديم للبيع ب140ريال









فستان ناعم طويل وينفع للحامل ب150 ريال تم البيع
فستان كلاسيكي روعه في اللبس للبيع ب50 ريال فقط سمول





فستان قصير جديد يتمدد سمول مديم ب50 ريال





فستان قصير فري سايز للبيع ب50 ريال





فستان قصير للسهرات الناعمه فري سايز ب50 ريال





فستان قصير ناعم وكلاسيك ب50 ريال تم البيع
فستان حرير لارج للبيع ب50ريال تم البيع اقبل المبادله بفساتين السهرات[/SIZE]. 
يوجد فساتين للأطفال لعمر4/6/7 وملابس جديده للأطفال بأقل الأسعار ماركات اللي حابه تشوفهم ترسلي رقمها عالخاص وبرسلهم لها عالواتسب[/COLOR]


----------



## مجد (22 فبراير 2012)

*رد: فستان قصير جديد يتمدد سمول مديم ب50 ريال& فستان سماوي ملبوس للقياس فقط في حدود 60*

موووووووفقه


----------



## الجوووريه (23 فبراير 2012)

*رد: فستان قصير جديد يتمدد سمول مديم ب50 ريال& فستان سماوي ملبوس للقياس فقط في حدود 60*

مافيه صور...........


----------

